# Really Good Tanker Resource Site



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

I found this site The Center For Tankship Excellence. It is one of the best Marine Sites I have found and includes a number of downloadable .pdf files one of which is called "The Tankship Tromedy". This latter is a 400+page download covering all aspects of tanker operation - it is one of the best marine books I have read partly because the Author's style is informal and easy to read. All you "serious" mariners on SN should have a look.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Tacho,
Thanks for that. I'll take a look and report back!
Brgds
Bill


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Have not read it all, but interesting. If all else fails blame the crew! How true that is - applies to just about every thing. If a plane crashes and you want a way out - it become pilot error. If a ship sinks or there is a spillage it is the crews fault. Will continue reading and will let you know what I think.

Regards
Blair
NZ


----------



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

I've got about half way through it ("The Tankship Tromedy")now and can't put it down, printed it all out so can read it in bed much to wife's disgust - don't know what she's whining about I don't complain when she keeps me awake reading b****y Harry Potter.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Tacho,
Excellent reading, brought back some vivid memories and situations in which I could put names to individuals concerned.


----------



## djw1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Guys,

No need to spread paper all over the bed. You can buy the book at amazon for 30 USD,
that about 10 quid in real money. Proceeds go to CTX. 

More importantly, the Center maintains a database of tanker casualties including
near misses. See http:www.c4tx.org/ctx/job/cdb/search.html.
Any contributions, photos, etc gratefully accepted.

Keep the faith,

Jack Devanney


----------



## tacho (Oct 13, 2007)

> No need to spread paper all over the bed. You can buy the book at amazon for 30 USD,
> that about 10 quid in real money. Proceeds go to CTX.


Actually I kept it all together with a treasury tag. However you have *****ed my conscience so will buy a more user friendly copy.


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Hi Jack, 

I just walked passed the nautical bookshop on Akti Miaouli in Piraeus and spotted your book in the window. I may pop in a get a copy before flying home tomorrow.

You may recall we met at Hope Town sometime in 1998/9 when Tim Knowles and I visited Tankship on behalf of Exxon. I remember you talking about the subject of your book at some length whilst we waited for our flight to Nassau. 

Since retiring from XOM in 2002 I stay close to the industry with a few days each month consulting for a broad crossection of owners around the globe and reading websites like yours from my home in the depths of rural France (yes - we are connected on ADSL). 

Look forward to reading the whole story when I get home. 

Chris Allport


----------



## djw1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Hi Chris,

Nice to hear from you. I remember the Hopetwon visit well.

In the interest of full disclosure, the version of the book on the website
contains a large number of mostly minor corrections
that are not in the hard copy.

KTF

Jack


----------

